# What drugs R U on-?



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

Venlafaxine---150mgs a day-love this drug-lifted me outta depression but not into manic-also helps with my anxiety -OCD etc

Valium- 2 mgs 3 times a day-for muscell cramps i get with flash-backs

Tegretol 400mgs once a day

Seroquel--25-50mgs at night for sleep-

Iam happy with this mixture of drugs-I treid one Anti-psycotic that was unbelivable-Oraznapine-shit drug-drug companies in court again this week for this drug-lyeing about reaserch resalts etc

any one wanta share there lists-Iam in NZ-be interesting seeing how other Counties use drugs

thanx Poodles


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

*anticonvulsants:*lamotrigine
gabapentine (neurontin)

*antidepressants:*paroxetine
notrilen

*other:*nalaxone

*sometimes:*klonopin

so that's it. 6 meds.

8)


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

nalaxone has to be naltrexone. sorry


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

I'm on nothing. I beleive I need to try something to give it a shot =).


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

poodles said:


> Venlafaxine---150mgs a day-love this drug-lifted me outta depression but not into manic-also helps with my anxiety -OCD etc
> 
> Valium- 2 mgs 3 times a day-for muscell cramps i get with flash-backs
> 
> ...


would that be olanzapine?


----------

